# Bow or Crossbow



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Price is about the same after all the goodies! Give some opions, because I'm getting ready to buy.

Fishcrazzzzzzy


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

If You Dont Have Hrs An Hrs To Practice Buy The Crossbow..its Easier To Shoot And You Can Sight It In Like A Gun..crossbow Isnt As Much Fun To Shoot Though..its A Lot Heavier To Carry An Maneuver In The Woods


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

ARGEE said:


> If You Dont Have Hrs An Hrs To Practice Buy The Crossbow..its Easier To Shoot And You Can Sight It In Like A Gun..crossbow Isnt As Much Fun To Shoot Though..its A Lot Heavier To Carry An Maneuver In The Woods


A compound bow is similarily sighted in with a rear (peep) and front sites. Compounds and crossbows share similar trajectories, both are short range weapons-30yds tops for most of us mere mortals. Most guys shooting 60-70lb compounds will not benefit greatly from a crossbow. If you do a lot of ground hunting, a crossbow is wonderful. From a tree, vertical bows get the nod.... Like Argee said, crossbows are easier to master and, unfortunately, some think they're "cheating" and look down their noses at x-bow hunters. 
If you want to put meat on the table, get yourself a quality, scoped crossbow and a range finder. Learn the trajectory of your particular setup and keep the shots close <30yds. Be sure to post pics of your success!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would go with a crossbow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishcrazy,

Doegirl summed it up really well.

The real key to accuracy in shooting a bow is repetition, being able to do the exact same thing each and every time. In a vertical bow this means draw length, anchor point, bow arm, release, etc, etc, etc. A crossbow eliminates some of these variables for you making it easier to be consistent. If you don't have the time for a LOT of shooting and someone to help you along with shooting technique and bow and arrow tuning I suggest a crossbow if you plan to hunt this year.

I also fully agree with Doegirl on another important point, these bows are really 30 yd effective deer hunting tools. It's not that you can't be accurate at 40 or even 50 yds with either style bow because you can easily. The difference is that shooting at a target is a whole lot different than at a deer that you want to take. Not only do you introduce variables of yardage estimation, terrain, brush, you bring on your emotions and most importantly of all, the deer won't just stand there and wait on your arrow like a target will. 

It saddens me each year to hear about and read about how many deer are wounded and lost ONLY because the bowhunter doesn't fully understand his and his equipments limitations.

When in years past when teaching bowhunters, I always stressed that HUNTING is 90% of bowhunting, shooting is 10%. Learn to become a good enough hunter to get the deer within your effective range. If a deer you want is just outside your range or offers a questionable shot, let it walk. You can always get it the next day if you let it walk, if you wound it and it dies many days latter you never get another chance at that deer.

I don't mean to sound so preachy, but each hunter represents all hunters in the field.

Get a crossbow, practice with it, keep your shoots at 30 yds and under, and you'll be successful, I'm sure.

Good luck,
Kim


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have Hunted with a Hoyt Compound Bow in my early years, Then I went on to the Long Bow with success as well. Then I got injured to the point to where I cant use those Bows anymore, I have to use a Crossbow. But I dont mind at all. I have a Horton Super Max with a Red Dot scope. I have taken a Buck every year with it & have never lost one. I shoot them up to 40 yards & They Drop over dead. None of them have never went father than 40 yards after the shot. I hunt from the Ground 99% of the time because I cant use a Climber or Treestand. I can sit in Fixed treestand for about 3 hours on a good day. But I find hunting on the ground is alot better for me.

Cat Mazter

BTW anyone who think a Crossbow is Cheating- I have get just as close & put my shot right where you have to too.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, Good discussion. I do not use my shotgun for deer season. I use only my muzzle loader. I had a long bow when I was young. There is so many new items on the market, would anyone sugest a store that fits the bow to the hunter.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy

P.S. Does a deer that eats acorns etc. (Vinton Co) Taste different than deer from the southwest(Clinton) that could be grain feed?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

fishcrazy said:


> Thanks, Good discussion. I do not use my shotgun for deer season. I use only my muzzle loader. I had a long bow when I was young. There is so many new items on the market, would anyone sugest a store that fits the bow to the hunter.
> Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy
> 
> P.S. Does a deer that eats acorns etc. (Vinton Co) Taste different than deer from the southwest(Clinton) that could be grain feed?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

fishcrazy said:


> Thanks, Good discussion. I do not use my shotgun for deer season. I use only my muzzle loader. I had a long bow when I was young. There is so many new items on the market, would anyone sugest a store that fits the bow to the hunter.
> Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy
> 
> P.S. Does a deer that eats acorns etc. (Vinton Co) Taste different than deer from the southwest(Clinton) that could be grain feed?


Crossbows are not as individualized in terms of "fit" as Compound bows are. Its more a matter of feel and appeal......
If you opt for a crossbow, many models come in packages with scope, quiver, and other accessories. Hortons would be a solid choice, good customer service and fair prices. If you have no disabilities or back injuries, you should have no problem cocking a 175lb bow. If your feeling macho, you can go for the 200lb model, but that's unneccessary. At the tippy top of the crossbow foodchain is TenPoint, I can talk till I'm blue in the face about how wonderful they are. 
 They are a "wee" bit expensive but, IMO, worth every penny. 
Oh yeah-Jackson county deer taste AWEFUL, Delaware county venison is PRIME.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishcrazy, I hunt with both types of bows, crossbows and a PSE compound. Besides the difference of having to pull back a compound compared to having your crossbow already cocked theres not alot of difference between the two. The range is about the same and the killing power is close. Like Lundy said you still have to be a hunter to get the shot in the first place. There are alot of variables that effect your hunt, shooting is a small percentge of the hunt. I like using my crossbow when its really cold due to muscles stiffening while in my stand, but any other time I use my compound.

Also, from the moment the deer is dead how it is handeled makes a big difference how the meat is going to taste. I started cleaning my own deer a couple years ago and the meat taste twice as good. I don't cut any bones, I trim the meat off the bones. Bone marrow will ruin the taste of deer meat. Also be careful while field dressing your deer, don't hit any nasty stuff, you know what I mean. Get the deer gutted as fast as possible and if its above 60 get ice inside it to cool it down, stops bacteria growth.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

you just gottas bite the bullet and go with the Ten Point qx4 simply the best, it is soooo smoooth. and quiet. shot it once and fell in love with it. bought it two minutes later. :!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cross Bow for me. I've shot Hortons for 12+ years, dont see a reasont o change. Allthouhh I am sure Ten Points are great, they used to be Hunters, until the lawsuit forced the name change. The person that started the company used to be w/ Horton, so they may be even better.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

1st off,shoot whatever YOU feel is the best for you.the "cheating" stigma that some associate with crossbows doesn't hold water! the weapon doesn't make the hunter or make the hunt easier one way or the other.
i've alway thought that deer that came from an area where their main food source is grain does taste better than ones that have other food sources.years ago i hunted in wva for a few seasons and i thought that the deer that we brought home really tasted gamey.i could be wrong but i still prefer these pickaway county deer to any others i've had.
like the others have said,taking care of your deer after it's down will help too.get them skinned and cooled down as fast as possible.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to agree with alot that has already been said, i hunted for several yrs with compound when i was young then just didn't have the time to devote to it and switched to a crossbow which was easy set up sight it in and get comfortable with it and thats it. Horton makes the best crossbows in my opion and you can find some great package deals on them. If your going compound then you need to go to a good shop and try (shoot) several until you find the one that fits you and you feel comfortable with. Buckeye outdoors has a large selection and indoor range were you can try them out.


----------

